
This company made a list of useful cryptocurrencies Thank Goodness - lurkmenow
https://cryptonaire.com/digital-assets
======
gus_massa
From the guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

> _In Submissions_

> _Please don 't do things to make titles stand out, like using uppercase or
> exclamation points, or adding a parenthetical remark saying how great an
> article is. It's implicit in submitting something that you think it's
> important._

> [...]

> _Otherwise please use the original title, unless it is misleading or
> linkbait._

------
shit-show
Yeah, I've known about them for a while. Their forecasts are also amazing.
They are really big in the crypto market. New investors should be using this
before investing. Always do your own research though!

